# Lake Fork, Texas



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sister called from Northern Arkansas and wants a vacation so asked it we'd like to meet her and the BIL somewhere about halfway. Found Lake Fork and since it looked fairly decent decided to give it a go.

Anyone know of this place? Any comments?

Made reservations here http://www.lakeforkresort.com/ BIL is a fisherman, so looks like he might enjoy a couple days here.

Been there?

Mark


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

I havent been to that RV park but i have been to that area and Lake Tawakoni close to there. I have heard the fishing is really good on Lake Fork!

*When are you going to be there?* I am less then a couple hours from there.

Happy Camping
Bryan


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

I've always heard this was this best bass fishing in Texas, but I've never been there.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

This lake is always shown on fishin' texas...which is or was a bass fishin show. It produced a state record large mouth a few years ago. Should be good for wettin' a hook. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> When are you going to be there? I am less then a couple hours from there.


Thanks for the info. BIL is a fisherman so he'll probably enjoy it. I don't fish (actually, I don't even eat fish), but they have a pool and hey, it's in the Outback, right?

Bryan, I'll be there on Friday, July 28. Leave Monday, July 31.

Mark


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I have heard this lake is LEGENDARY when it comes to monster largemouth bass. There is a guide down there with a great reputation, Larry Barnes. I have always wanted to plan a trip down there and go fishing with this guy. Check out his website: Lake Fork Fishing Guide


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

The only thing I can add is that because of the great fishing, its pretty crowded on the lake. Although this time of year and with the current heat wave, that might not be as much of a problem. Have fun.

Regards, Glenn


----------

